# 25 evinrude



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a older evinrude 25 hp, so old it has a pin drive , i plan on using it on my b60 riverhawk when im finished with the refit. I cant find any #s on the prop itself. :-?

For all iknow it might be the right prop to run ,but without checking the rps at wot i dont know . I feel that i can measure the dia of the prop accurately but dont know how to measure the pitch , 

if i can find out what size the prop is i can the order another prop based on what i have after i run the boat , i just dont know what i have 

open for ideas on proping if anybody has any previous experince thanks


----------



## merc650 (Mar 27, 2008)

You're motors not all that old, they got rid of the pin drive around the late 70's I think. The standard prop that came with your motor was an Al, 3 bladed, 9.25X11, but on some of the early 7-0's they also had 9X10, so somewhere in that range, you should be fine. used props are pretty cheap on ebay. operating rpm was 4500-5500 rpm


----------

